# So my AGILE INTREPID 8 is done! :D



## TimSE (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got an email from kurt about final payment.


Dark burst/ebony board standard 8stringer for meeeeeeeeee!

for those who cant remember:






actaully cant wait            

EDIT: Future plans! (changed it slightly)






This is what i have planned so far:

the 2 lowest down additional black pots are EMG BQC pots.
top tone knob is actaully going to be an Onboard distortion switch for that "clapton creamy lead" within the guitar. 5 settings too 
3 way pickup switch
2 in the middle toggle switches (next to the bridge) = coilsplit for both pickups (bridge and neck)
toggle switch to the far left = killswitch

Pickups = Bare knuckles Black Dogs 
ganna be fun


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 26, 2008)

Shit, I clicked on this thread expecting to see that they're here and have been shipped out to us 

Thanks.

But damn that's gonna be one hot guitar.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 26, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Shit, I clicked on this thread expecting to see that they're here and have been shipped out to us
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But damn that's gonna be one hot guitar.



"expected the first week of september"
so basically next week


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 26, 2008)

I want an Agile soooo badly.



Congrats man


----------



## darren (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got my notice as well!








If i get both in one week, that's gonna be one epic NGD!

I'm kinda wishing i'd gone with the ebony upgrade on one of mine. Meh. I'll probably only be keeping one or the other... i suspect i might be hanging onto the Pro.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 26, 2008)

these neck-thrus?


----------



## darren (Aug 26, 2008)

The Pro is neck-thru, maple with mahogany wings. The Standard is bolt-on with an ash body.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 26, 2008)

darren said:


> Just got my notice as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo didnt know you got the standard and the pro! that be cool to compair the 2
i have a pro interceptor and a standard septor and the Interceptor Pro blows the standard septor out the water
but still will be good to see with the intrepids 
ya i was going to go for the charcoul ash ebony board version but the dark burst with ebony board did it for me
its gotta look right so ya


----------



## TimSE (Aug 26, 2008)

cant wait to see some real pics of these things
or just to get mine


----------



## darren (Aug 26, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Ooo didnt know you got the standard and the pro! that be cool to compair the 2



That's exactly why i got both. I'm curious to hear the differences (unplugged) between the ash bolt-on and mahogany neck-thru, and then seeing how the active vs. passive pickups play into the tonal equation. Who knows? I may find that the ash bolt-on has a particular tonal quality that works well with what i'm aiming for. Maybe i'll end up keeping both! I think it'd be fun to put a couple of single-coil pickups into the Standard model.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't wait for mine to arrive. Who else went for the maple board?


----------



## TimSE (Aug 26, 2008)

darren said:


> That's exactly why i got both. I'm curious to hear the differences (unplugged) between the ash bolt-on and mahogany neck-thru, and then seeing how the active vs. passive pickups play into the tonal equation. Who knows? I may find that the ash bolt-on has a particular tonal quality that works well with what i'm aiming for. Maybe i'll end up keeping both! I think it'd be fun to put a couple of single-coil pickups into the Standard model.



ya sounds like a plan!
im deff hoping to add some sexyness to mine at somepoint
maybe pickup(s) upgrade depending on how this passive works out
maybe some realy fancy stuff like onboard mid boosts and groovey tricks like that.
this place has alsorts:
Guitar parts spares online -Axesrus
mostly here:
Guitar spares UK knobs toggle switch tips potentiometers fender gibson


----------



## darren (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm considering adding an EMG BQC to my Pro.

Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | EMG-BQC Control


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 26, 2008)

congratulations and all, but I am shitting bricks with anticipation for mine! Everyone else's seems to be finished and Kurt is calling in the final payments, but he won't even get back to me on how much my final payment is going to be (cost went up for a few things since the agreement was made). 

Congratulations again, though. I'm just crabby.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 26, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm considering adding an EMG BQC to my Pro.
> 
> Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | EMG-BQC Control





sounds like an awesome plan
plus killswitch for me
maybe some other fancy gizmozzzz
as it has that extra routed out space for extra wiring i intend to use it


----------



## DyvimTvar (Aug 26, 2008)

Got my email as well, aaaahhhhhh!!    
God I can't wait to play this thing! I got the Standard with Ebony fretboard, it's beautifuullll


----------



## st2012 (Aug 26, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm considering adding an EMG BQC to my Pro.
> 
> Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | EMG-BQC Control



That looks really interesting. Bookmarked it for later


----------



## Ishan (Aug 26, 2008)

I had considered the BQC too but I'm not sure I want to alter the simple look of just a volume control anymore. That's why I have Joe to Cerberus mod me a MT-2  same control as a BQC in a pedal 
I'm thinking of trying different pickups tho, namely : EMG40TW, those pickups DPM talked about building, Swineshead Apex, BKPs. There's tones of possibility.
I'll certainly go TW first then a good passive if I don't like it.


----------



## techjsteele (Aug 26, 2008)

Just made my final payment! I can't wait to see the actual pics of these guitars.

Here is the one I'm getting:


----------



## technomancer (Aug 26, 2008)

Sent in payment for my Charcoal/Ebony board standard today 

I would have gone for a pro, but I've come to realize I just don't get along with active pickups. That's all right though, as I've got a set of BKP Warpig 8s here


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 26, 2008)

That's it I'm emailing this guy. I want to know where my guitar is!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 26, 2008)

YAY! Same here on my part. I'm getting one of the Charcoal/ebony standards.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 26, 2008)

technomancer said:


> I would have gone for a pro, but I've come to realize I just don't get along with active pickups. That's all right though, as I've got a set of BKP Warpig 8s here



I think those should do just fine


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 26, 2008)

If these all come on the same day I think my brain might explode from the amount of NGD's.


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2008)

Dammit, why isn't he doing 7s yet?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice Score! Congrats!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 27, 2008)

Sold one of my 7s to help pay for this thing
should be bitchin'!
cant wait to pimp it out with trick bits n switches too!
ganna get that EMG BQC eq pots and onboard"clapton" distortion switch for them "creamy leads" ha
and a good ol' killswitch

might try and get some BKPs or Lundgrens for it also


----------



## TimSE (Aug 27, 2008)

This is what i have planned so far:

the 2 additional black pots are EMG BQC pots.
3 way pickup switch
- the 4 toggle switches left to right -
Far Left = Onboard distortion switch for that "clapton creamy lead" gain tone within the guitar.
2 in the middle (next to the bridge) = coilsplit for both pickups (bridge and neck)
Far right (next to volume) = killswitch

Pickups = Bare knuckles - most prob Warpigs 

ganna be fun


----------



## Apophis (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## darren (Aug 27, 2008)

Order Status said:


> Current Status: Ready to Ship


Looks like my Standard _*and*_ my Pro will be coming at the same time! DNGD!


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 27, 2008)

Kurt's still waiting for mine to be done, he says he 'hopes' it will be completed sometime next week and shipped to him air mail. Meanwhile he expects the Pros to arrive at his place on Tuesday next week.

You bastards!


----------



## darren (Aug 27, 2008)

Hm. I wonder if my "ready to ship" is from the factory in Korea, or from Rondo.


----------



## Used666 (Aug 27, 2008)

To those will multiple intrepids on order.....keep me in mind. I missed out on getting one and couldn't afford my quoted custom.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 27, 2008)

sent my final payment
win
now i gotta play the waiting game
i hate the waiting game  i want my 8'y


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2008)

TimSE said:


> sent my final payment
> win
> now i gotta play the waiting game
> i hate the waiting game  i want my 8'y



Patients, my son. And then pictures... loads and loads of glorious pictures.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 27, 2008)

Randy said:


> Patients, my son. And then pictures... loads and loads of glorious pictures.



I was thinking about that 2day yeeeees
there will be blood! i mean pictures! many many pictures
plus a good long vid of epicness

im ganna do a VIDSTORY with pictures i imagen
basically i got loads of mods planned for it so ganna show them all off

that being said i gotta buy £220 worth of new pickups to fully do these mods


----------



## gaunten (Aug 27, 2008)

lundgrens?


----------



## TimSE (Aug 27, 2008)

gaunten said:


> lundgrens?



maybe 
i was readying up about the Warpigs and how theyr an all-rounder pickup, and thats exactly wat im after. il prob do just as much clean chillout/jazz solo stuff as well as teh br00talzz

plus anothing thing about them is you can get them in "4 conductor" when ordering so id be able to coilsplit them easily  all the win with none of the loooose


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 27, 2008)

darren said:


> Hm. I wonder if my "ready to ship" is from the factory in Korea, or from Rondo.



Hope to god its Rondo, don't scare me like this.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Rondo Music said:


> History
> May 30, 2008 2:53PM: Order Received
> Jun 10, 2008 7:48AM: Waiting for Check
> Aug 28, 2008 8:20AM: Ready to Ship
> Aug 28, 2008 8:21AM: Order Received




getting closer


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm just waiting for a "shipped" notice and tracking numbers. Then we will watch the "ERG" section of this forum asplode.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like mine's ready to roll as well:



Rondo Music said:


> History
> May 28, 2008 1:02PM: Order Received
> May 28, 2008 2:07PM: Waiting for Check
> Aug 27, 2008 11:31AM: Ready to Ship



If it behaves the same way as my other orders, I should have a tracking number today (AFAIK the only reason it didn't ship yesterday is because Kurt is asking everyone if they want to ship it in a bass case)


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Looks like mine's ready to roll as well:
> 
> 
> 
> If it behaves the same way as my other orders, I should have a tracking number today (AFAIK the only reason it didn't ship yesterday is because Kurt is asking everyone if they want to ship it in a bass case)



Ya i got myself one of them cases 
for only $50 its pretty killer deal plus im in the UK so risky not getting one.
canny wait now
ganna be amazing
so many epic NGDs to come

im ganna borrow my bands Vid camera and do a good quality video for it


----------



## darren (Aug 28, 2008)

Hrm. He didn't ask me... :/


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

darren said:


> Hrm. He didn't ask me... :/



i did put a comment with my preorder asking if he could gimme a msg about when theyr done so i can get a case with it.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 28, 2008)

His list seems messed up, I received the email about the case 4 times and my custom is not even ready and won't probably fit the case  (30" scale custom Intrepid Pro)


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Ishan said:


> His list seems messed up, I received the email about the case 4 times and my custom is not even ready and won't probably fit the case  (30" scale custom Intrepid Pro)



i imagen its best to send out emails to the wrong ppl instead of forgetting ppl who need the email

...or maybe he just wants to annoy you


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

i asked kurt when he thinks theyl be shipped out and "soonest would be wednesday"
about a week then


----------



## Ishan (Aug 28, 2008)

TimSE said:


> i imagen its best to send out emails to the wrong ppl instead of forgetting ppl who need the email
> 
> ...or maybe he just wants to annoy you



He's mocking me  I told him about mine being a custom and received this  :


> Ah ha
> Yours will be VERY loose - I think we should try to find somthing better when it comes in, if you want to add a case ?
> 
> Kurt



I think he'll come up with something knowing him.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

ready to ship with case an all
win


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Ishan said:


> He's mocking me  I told him about mine being a custom and received this  :
> 
> 
> I think he'll come up with something knowing him.



Ya hes a right class act that guy is! 
i think he mentioned he should have some perfect fit intrepid cases soon in '09
which isnt too far really 
but depends how long before yours is done i guess


----------



## Ishan (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine will ship mid October so he'll have to find something else, but I'm not worrying


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Mine will ship mid October so he'll have to find something else, but I'm not worrying



fair play mate
didnt you have the custom inlay?


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 28, 2008)

TimSE said:


> i asked kurt when he thinks theyl be shipped out and "soonest would be wednesday"
> about a week then





Dang it.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 28, 2008)

TimSE said:


> fair play mate
> didnt you have the custom inlay?



I honestly don't know, I just asked for an Intrepid Pro with a 30" scale, that's all  Do you think I should ask about it to have something like "Agile Custom Shop" on the headstock?


----------



## techjsteele (Aug 28, 2008)

Some pics of the Intrepid Standard model:


----------



## yevetz (Aug 28, 2008)

techjsteele said:


> Some pics of the Intrepid Standard model:



link link link


----------



## techjsteele (Aug 28, 2008)

yevetz said:


> link link link



They were send to me in an email. If you need my direct photobucket links, here they are:

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/techjsteele/Audio%20Equipment/IntrepidCG.jpg
http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/techjsteele/Audio Equipment/IntrepidDB.jpg


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 28, 2008)

Hot damn! Those look pretty good, especially that burst one!

Hope these will come in 7s eventually too


----------



## plyta (Aug 28, 2008)

techjsteele said:


> They were send to me in an email. If you need my direct photobucket links, here they are:
> 
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/techjsteele/IntrepidCG.jpg
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/techjsteele/IntrepidDB.jpg



FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Wound (Aug 28, 2008)

sweet! I wanna see the ebony one in CG...hope they go up on the page soon!
Man I want mine now!!


----------



## darren (Aug 28, 2008)

Freaking sweet!

That dark burst ash one looks *awesome*!

Do my eyes deceive me, or is that a 1-piece body?


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 28, 2008)

The standards look hot!

It doesn't help my outrageous levels of GAS though


----------



## darren (Aug 28, 2008)

I think i may have a hard time keeping just one of them.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 28, 2008)

that black one is hot as shit, the other one is nice as well


----------



## Variant (Aug 28, 2008)

techjsteele said:


> Some pics of the Intrepid Standard model:



Those look pretty schweet.


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 28, 2008)

need pics of ebony board models!


----------



## darren (Aug 28, 2008)

BTW, if anyone wants to use this as their avatar...




Copy the URL below and paste it into the field on your "edit avatar" screen:


```
http://darrenwilson.com/guitars/AIOC_888_avatar_100.png
```


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

darren said:


> BTW, if anyone wants to use this as their avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Win


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

+ ebony board = sooooo much win!


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 28, 2008)

darren said:


> Freaking sweet!
> 
> That dark burst ash one looks *awesome*!
> 
> Do my eyes deceive me, or is that a 1-piece body?



Sure looks like a one piece.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

darren said:


> Freaking sweet!
> 
> That dark burst ash one looks *awesome*!
> 
> Do my eyes deceive me, or is that a 1-piece body?



i think its 2 pieces
split down the middle
its just the grain at the bottom looks very similar


----------



## Ishan (Aug 28, 2008)

They do look great! I can't wait to see the charcoal/ebony one!!

Note: having the owners club sign is better in your sig me think  it should be good as long as Darren keep it on his server


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Ishan said:


> They do look great! I can't wait to see the charcoal/ebony one!!
> 
> Note: having the owners club sign is better in your sig me think  it should be good as long as Darren keep it on his server


----------



## Variant (Aug 28, 2008)

If it had a 30" scale and neck-thru I'd be all over one of these. I think they went 28.625" if I remember correctly?


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Variant said:


> If it had a 30" scale and neck-thru I'd be all over one of these. I think they went 28.625" if I remember correctly?



indeed


----------



## darren (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually, if you load it up as an avatar, it gets moved into ss.org's database.

According to Kurt, the body on the burst one is three pieces, but very well matched. That has to be one of the best match jobs i've seen on a 3-piece body.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 28, 2008)

Variant said:


> If it had a 30" scale and neck-thru I'd be all over one of these. I think they went 28.625" if I remember correctly?



Mine will be a 30" scale custom Intrepid Pro, everything is possible


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

darren said:


> That has to be one of the best match jobs i've seen on a 3-piece body.




Thats amazingly lined up if its a 3 piece
very impressive


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 28, 2008)

The dark ash looks much better then I though it would.

Edit; wrote the wrong model.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 28, 2008)

Really want one now...


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The dark burst looks much better then I though it would.



ya i was impressed too!
will be good to get some good quality pics of it
but it would be GREAT to get the guitar itself to check out


----------



## Ishan (Aug 28, 2008)

darren said:


> Actually, if you load it up as an avatar, it gets moved into ss.org's database.



Done, thx


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Really want one now...



if you want, when my band tours, we'l come to up near you and il bring it along for a quick shred sesh if ya fancy


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 28, 2008)

The Dark Burst looks SOOO much better than it did in mockup form. Oddly enough, for some reason the charcoal one looks a lot less appealing to me.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep. I'll give you mucho haggis. <3


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Yep. I'll give you mucho haggis. <3



its a date 

no idea yet when we'l be coming up but will certainly let you know


----------



## Variant (Aug 29, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Mine will be a 30" scale custom Intrepid Pro, everything is possible



Wha, wha, whaaaaat?


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

Variant said:


> Wha, wha, whaaaaat?



dude gotta custom around the same time ppl got the preorders for the intrepids yo


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

worked out this morning iv got about £400 of mods planned for my 8 

£220 - Bare knuckle Warpigs
£100 - emg bqc EQ system
£50 misc - toggle switches/3way switch/ oboard distortion switch (all adds up to about £50)
also possibly thinking of refinishing it too.
depends how it turns out when i get it.
might go natural (again depending on what the grain looks like) or Matt black or maybe try a blue burst or make the red/orange burst more yellow/gold ish
danno yet
still havnt decided if im going to refinish it


----------



## Variant (Aug 29, 2008)

TimSE said:


> dude gotta custom around the same time ppl got the preorders for the intrepids yo



I didn't know Agile even did customs...  I might of been more interested in this whole Intrepid thang if I'da known that. 

*Variant is out of the loop... as he usually is...


----------



## Ishan (Aug 29, 2008)

They do customs from time to time, you have to be on the Rondo mailing list to know when it's open.
TimSE> You should check with Tim if the Warpigs won't be too dark for it first me think. I'm considering a Painkiller myself


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

Ishan said:


> They do customs from time to time, you have to be on the Rondo mailing list to know when it's open.
> TimSE> You should check with Tim if the Warpigs won't be too dark for it first me think. I'm considering a Painkiller myself



hmmm might jsut do that actually
im after an all rounder pickup and i guess the best person to ask would be him!


----------



## Zoltta (Aug 29, 2008)

Those pictures no longer work. Someone fix, i wanna seeeeeee


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## -K4G- (Aug 29, 2008)

holyfuck!!! that is sweet!!! maple FB goodness


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 29, 2008)

I hadn't seen those last two. Those are damn nice!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mmmm GASing for an ebony/burst is bad  I can't wait to see those. Maybe for another custom, neck through 30" scale ebony/burst


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Mmmm GASing for an ebony/burst is bad  I can't wait to see those. Maybe for another custom, neck through 30" scale ebony/burst



ya im itching for a good pic of it! tis the one i got coming to me


----------



## Ishan (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucky you


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Lucky you



this arrived this morning for it
ganna be pisstakely pimptastic






onboard distortion switch - 5 stages from bypass to heavy gain with a few ODs in the middle

how nerdy is that!!!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 29, 2008)

Is that one of those GFS gizmos?


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

pretty much ya
i get them from here

Guitar spares UK knobs toggle switch tips potentiometers fender gibson


----------



## DyvimTvar (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, sent my payment now, so bloody excited! Has anyone ordered an 8-string BKP yet? How much are they round-abouts?


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

DyvimTvar said:


> Well, sent my payment now, so bloody excited! Has anyone ordered an 8-string BKP yet? How much are they round-abouts?



depends which one u get i think
il be gettting 2 myself as i do enjoy my neck pickups

i was planning on some Warpigs but asked about the Painkillers

email Tim at bare knuckle and see what they got


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

DyvimTvar said:


> Well, sent my payment now, so bloody excited! Has anyone ordered an 8-string BKP yet? How much are they round-abouts?



there is always Lundgren or the EMG 808 too


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

oooooo
interesting (in a good way) email back from Tim and Bare Knuckle.

"extended range instruments sound best with lower output pickups especially when it comes to reproducing those bottom strings-go too hot and it sounds all zzZZZ as the size of the strings generate so much signal in the coils.I would recommend Black Dog 8s for great allrounders that will cover pretty much everything."

watta bloody nice bloke 

Black Dogs it is!!


----------



## elrrek (Aug 29, 2008)

TimSE said:


>



Crumbs! Are those actually pictures or the mock-ups? If those are real then I am going to have to seriously reconsider how much food I need each month, nevermind how many records to buy!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 29, 2008)

the necks width on them looks very thin


----------



## Ishan (Aug 29, 2008)

TimSE said:


> oooooo
> interesting (in a good way) email back from Tim and Bare Knuckle.
> 
> "extended range instruments sound best with lower output pickups especially when it comes to reproducing those bottom strings-go too hot and it sounds all zzZZZ as the size of the strings generate so much signal in the coils.I would recommend Black Dog 8s for great allrounders that will cover pretty much everything."
> ...



HA! Surprising. The Black Dog is PAFish output with alnico V magnet, I'm more of a ceramic guy myself, you'll tell me how those work out 
I'll have to ask about the Cold Sweat too, as it was one of my first guess. As I know of, it's moderate output (14k using vintage wire) with ceramic magnet, could be good.


----------



## DyvimTvar (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah, cheers for the info Tim! I might have to look into a Black Dog as well then.

Not too fond of EMG's to be honest, I have them in a few guitars and they are good at what they do but not my style really, the Lundgren is No.2 on my mind at the moment but I want something a bit more rounded in tone rather than just "metal".

I'll have to see if BKP can do a single-coil 8-string p'up, that would be interesting!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 29, 2008)

^if you can find a single coil 8 string then they'll rewind it for you to whatever model you want.

But they won't have the bobbins and such in stock.


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2008)

Mockup/Real:









Mockup/Real:









Mockup/Real:


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2008)

Some 8-string singles you might consider:





Vintage Vibe Guitars: Lap Steel Pickups

They're designed for lap steels, but Pete @ Vintage Vibe could tell you if the string spacing, tone and output will be well suited for an 8-string ERG.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 29, 2008)

darren said:


> Mockup/Real:



Thank you Darren, these are incredible.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 29, 2008)

I find that charcoal not transparent enough, a bit disappointing really. I like the burst far better.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 29, 2008)

Ishan said:


> I find that charcoal not transparent enough, a bit disappointing really. I like the burst far better.



That's what I like about it, it's look like a guitar finish and not a outdoor furniture now. very nice.


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2008)

One thing i'm noticing is that the bodies look quite large. I hope this is more a factor of the photography, as i prefer a slightly smaller body... i'm tall and lanky, and big guitars look (and feel) comical on me.

I guess we'll all find out in the next week or two!


----------



## elrrek (Aug 29, 2008)

More wood = more tone!!!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2008)

darren said:


> Some 8-string singles you might consider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually contact Pete period, IIRC he can make his own bobbins so you wouldn't be limited to the lap steel pups


----------



## DyvimTvar (Aug 29, 2008)

I got the charcoal one with ebony, I think the pic looks really nice, can't wait to see it in person, besides if I don't like the colour I'm gonna refinish it in flourescent orange


----------



## Wound (Aug 29, 2008)

darren said:


> One thing i'm noticing is that the bodies look quite large. I hope this is more a factor of the photography, as i prefer a slightly smaller body... i'm tall and lanky, and big guitars look (and feel) comical on me.
> 
> I guess we'll all find out in the next week or two!



I was looking at that too, hopefully its the photography...but we'll have to wait and see


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2008)

Ishan said:


> I find that charcoal not transparent enough, a bit disappointing really. I like the burst far better.



My thoughts as well... the mockup looks better than the actual guitar. Not that I care though, as it's still going to kick ass and if it really bothers me I can just refinish it


----------



## Wound (Aug 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> My thoughts as well... the mockup looks better than the actual guitar. Not that I care though, as it's still going to kick ass and if it really bothers me I can just refinish it



I could just be the photo...and it will look different in real life...either way i don't mind... I think it looks niiiice


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2008)

elrrek said:


> More wood = more tone!!!



At the expense of weight and comfort, in my opinion. Maybe you young guys like playing 10-lb. guitars, but my aging back and shoulders get TIRED. And when i get tired, i get grumpy. And when i'm grumpy, i'm not enjoying playing.



I do find that a lot of Rondo product photography tends to have a bit of barrel distortion. Like they've placed a moderately wide-angle lens at body level, so the bodies look big, the neck taper appears to be more extreme and the headstocks look comparatively small. They also tend to be a touch on the dark side... if you look at the photos of the Pro model, you can see that the head-on shots make it look quite dark, but in the angle shots of the body, the mahogany is more of a honey tone than medium-brown.

So by that estimation, i suspect that the charcoal one may not be as dark as it appears in these initial photos. I have to say, though, that the dark burst one looks better than i thought it would!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

up against the ibby 8

i think its a photo thing with the body looking a bit bigger
tis a li lbigger yes which i prefer as the rg8 always seems a lil small for my liking
plus you can tell from the Pro 8 photos that these ones ^^^ are not very good colour quality
in real life / with better pics i imagne ppl would think better of the lil things (if u get wat i mean)
i personaly cant wait for em


----------



## Ishan (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm used to play an all mahogany double neck SG style guitar all the time  So I don't care much how it'll weight


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

Ishan said:


> I'm used to play an all mahogany double neck SG style guitar all the time  So I don't care much how it'll weight



isnt ash ment to be lighter than most woods tho?


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2008)

Like most woods, there are a number of different species of ash, with American swamp ash being the lightest. I've picked up some ash-bodied Strats that were brutally heavy.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 29, 2008)

darren said:


> Like most woods, there are a number of different species of ash, with American swamp ash being the lightest. I've picked up some ash-bodied Strats that were brutally heavy.



ahh i seee
i think il be fine
my bass feels like its heavyer than me so this will still feel light compaired too that


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 29, 2008)

Ash is used in baseball bats and spear shafts for a reason: it's hard, stiff, and heavy. "Swamp" ash is less dense and consequently lighter.


----------



## yetti (Aug 29, 2008)

i gotta get in on the next go around for customs.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm really not sure about the Standards tbh... the 3 piece neck on an 8 string slightly worries me as to stability and all... :/

It would be fine if it was a high quality individually selected piece of wood, but for a mass produced guitar?


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 29, 2008)

That looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I'm really not sure about the Standards tbh... the 3 piece neck on an 8 string slightly worries me as to stability and all... :/
> 
> It would be fine if it was a high quality individually selected piece of wood, but for a mass produced guitar?



The necks on the HXB-406 six string basses hold up, so I'm confident these aren't going to have problems... not that I wouldn't love a Pro with a passive pup route


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 29, 2008)

yetti said:


> i gotta get in on the next go around for customs.



Every time I see that picture it gives me more GAS than before.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 29, 2008)

yetti said:


> i gotta get in on the next go around for customs.




Yeah, I have that picture as my desktop background at work- on a dual monitor setup so I can pretty much stare at it all day and daydream about bringing "teh d00mz" once it comes in.. 

"Fuck bills, _this_ is why I'm here"


----------



## Shawn (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn, those look really nice.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 30, 2008)

Holy shit that guitar looks nice!


----------



## raisingfear101 (Aug 30, 2008)

oh my god... i seriously hope with the next run of these is exactly the same or i might cry.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 30, 2008)

eventho i got a standardcoming im deff gaanna be interestedin when they bring the next lot along.
might try and get myself a pro


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 30, 2008)

yetti said:


> i gotta get in on the next go around for customs.



i don't normally like non ebony boards but that maple on that guitar, ooooooh man i gots mega custom 8 boner now

fuckers


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 31, 2008)

When is the custom shop gonna be open again? im gasing soo hard for one.. i might even have to get a pro


----------



## TimSE (Aug 31, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> i don't normally like non ebony boards but that maple on that guitar, ooooooh man i gots mega custom 8 boner now
> 
> fuckers



im exactly the same with this one mate!
i got a standard coming to me but might have to be getting a pro as well at some point


----------



## Pauly (Aug 31, 2008)

Those things look pretty slick, look forward to the first pic-stories and clips!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 31, 2008)

iv just bought a new Digital Camera and Video Camera
pic and vids fo sho


----------



## Splees (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm still waiting on my final invoice... nothing yet. the wait for this is getting unbearable.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 31, 2008)

Splees said:


> I'm still waiting on my final invoice... nothing yet. the wait for this is getting unbearable.



maybe send kurt a email asking about it
might have missed you off his list when sending out everyone elses
couldnt hurt to ask


----------



## DyvimTvar (Sep 3, 2008)

Just got my shipment email, YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 3, 2008)

DyvimTvar said:


> Just got my shipment email, YES!!!!!!!!!!!



same here


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 3, 2008)

i´ll piss my pants laughing if you guys get these and realize that they´re not any good at all 

i highly doubt it though, my agile is the dog´s bollocks 

but imagine all the people all excited about their intrepid 8´s, getting them, unpacking them, glancing at them while tears roll from their eyes, and then pick it up, only to realize the frets are shit, the neck is fat and useless, and the wood is so cheap it doesen´t sustain for more than 0,5 seconds 

though it will probably be more like "OH MY FUCKING GOD I LOVE IT I LOVE IT ALL CAPS NO PUNCTUATION!", tons of pics, and then lots of promises for clips, yet no clips will emerge till mid-july... though i´m probably wrong about that


----------



## Cameron (Sep 3, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´ll piss my pants laughing if you guys get these and realize that they´re not any good at all
> 
> i highly doubt it though, my agile is the dog´s bollocks
> 
> ...




Just to make sure, I totally called second dibs if anyone doesn't like theirs and wants to sell it.

Haha sorry, I just really want one now and I'm not picky at all about guitars, especially these for the price.


----------



## gaunten (Sep 3, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´ll piss my pants laughing if you guys get these and realize that they´re not any good at all
> 
> imagine all the people all excited about their intrepid 8´s, getting them, unpacking them, glancing at them while tears roll from their eyes, and then pick it up, only to realize the frets are shit, the neck is fat and useless, and the wood is so cheap it doesen´t sustain for more than 0,5 seconds


 
this would be fuckin hilarious  (well, not for them obviously, but for us unfortunate who can't get one. like lefties....)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 4, 2008)

it´s sad about lefties and guitars really... you have a roter on your way though, so you have no right to complain for like a month or two! 

i want a roter as well, and i´ve "planned" one with apophis. now i just need the excess money to get one  (i´ve moved out, and i need money to, you know, live )


----------



## gaunten (Sep 4, 2008)

yea sure, but as much as my roter will kick ass, I'd also like the ability to buy a sweet 8 string for below 1000$ instead of 2500$, at least as a backup 

and whaddya mean money to "live"? doesn't that include a custom guitar for a few grand?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 5, 2008)

gaunten said:


> yea sure, but as much as my roter will kick ass, I'd also like the ability to buy a sweet 8 string for below 1000$ instead of 2500$, at least as a backup
> 
> and whaddya mean money to "live"? doesn't that include a custom guitar for a few grand?



a man´s gotta eat! 

i AM getting my shermanized schecter soon though, and i´m getting myself a new bass as well, so...


----------



## NixerX (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats the turn around time for them?

I just asked Kurt if they were taking custom orders and he said not ATM. 

I want my custom 7.


----------

